# Netzteil für 6700XT ausreichend? 500W



## andi123 (3. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

habe aktuell folgende Konfiguration:

Mainboard MSI B450-AProb

4x 8GB RAM

AMD Ryzen 5 3600

Tower Pure Base 500

2x HDD, 2xSSD



Netzteil ist ein 500 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Bulk Non-Modular 80+ Silver



Reicht das Netzteil noch oder brauch ich was größereres für ne 6700XT?


Danke euch schon mal.


----------



## IICARUS (3. September 2021)

Probiere es aus, neu kaufen kannst immer.
Sollte das Netzteil nicht ausreichen, geht der Rechner in Games aus.


----------



## andi123 (3. September 2021)

ok, kaputt machen kann ich mir nix?


----------



## Nathenhale (3. September 2021)

Ne da geht nichts Kaputt (auf Hardware Seite) , mit gigantisch viel Pech wenn genau in diesem moment das Game ein Savegame erstellt kann das Kaputt sein.


----------



## IICARUS (3. September 2021)

Eine Grafikkarte kann dabei sehr hohe Spannungsspitzen erzeugen und hält solch eine zu lange an, dann schaltet das Netzteil ab.


----------



## number_eight_burp (3. September 2021)

Sollte bei der Konfiguration ausreichen, zumal der 3600 auch nur eine TDP von 65W hat.


----------



## cordonbleu (3. September 2021)

Cpu maximal 88W
Board und Laufwerke pauschal 50W. 
Bleiben also noch gut 360W für die graka. Würde sagen, das reicht. 

Je nachdem wie alt das Netzteil ist, könnte man aber trotzdem über einen Austausch nachdenken.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. September 2021)

Rein von der Nennleistung her reicht das locker. Und das NT hat auch alle Schutzfunktionen dass mans einfach ausprobieren kann - wenn Lastspitzen tatsächlich zu hoch werden schaltet das Ding ab und das wars, dann kann man immer noch was besseres kaufen. 

Am Ende muss aber auch der Hinweis erlaubt sein dass es durchaus wünschenswert wäre, wenn man eine 800€ Grafikkarte nicht an ein Office-PC Netzteil hängt wo man die letzten 20€ zu einem passenden Modell (pure oder straight power) gespart hat. Das hat halt immer was von 500PS Auto kaufen und E10 tanken. Kann man machen, funktioniert auch meistens, ist aber halt so nicht wirklich gedacht.


----------



## andi123 (30. September 2021)

was würdet ihr mir bei Kauf eines Nezteiles für eines für die Konfiguration mit ner 6700XT raten?

Lieber als zukunftssicherheit 600W oder 550W?


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2021)

Spielt keine Rolle, 550 reichen problemlos.


----------



## Chief Pontiac (1. Oktober 2021)

Im Sinne der finanziellen Nachhaltigkeit würde ich irgendwas zwischen 650 und 850 Watt nehmen. Hardware wird künftig einfach stromhungriger und dann musst du beim nächsten Upgrade nicht wieder ein neues Netzteil kaufen.


----------



## Gruenbrot (9. Oktober 2021)

500 Watt reichen vollkommen. Ich betreibe einen Ryzen 5 5600X und eine RX 6800 Nitro+ mit einem be quiet Straight Power 11 550W Netzteil.


----------

